# limping & popping noise



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

Kirin and I just got back from playing fetch and she is limping and there is a distinct popping noise when she walks. When I feel around she does not exhibit any signs of pain. She rested for about 15mins and the popping has been less when she walks but I am still concerned. We have a vet visit already scheduled for tomorrow to follow up on her staph infection but is this an immediate concern?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: limping & popping noise*

Where is she limping (which leg)? How old is she? Has she ever had any joint problems before?

You don't need to rush to the vet if that's what you're asking.


----------



## mtrozzi (May 29, 2007)

i'm replying under my husbands account....she is limping on her back right leg, she is 1 1/2 years old and never had any joint problems. in fact we had an xray done not too long ago and the vet said her hips/joints were in good condition.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: limping & popping noise*

The popping sound usually indicates inflammation. With a back leg I would say it's most likely the hip joint. She may have just pulled something when playing. Is she on any joint support? If so you can double the dose and that will help it heal more quickly. Arnica is also good if you've got that. Obviously your vet will have a better idea what's going on once s/he examines her.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

This may sound silly, but it's happened to folks on this board. Are you sure it's not tags on her collar hitting each other?


----------



## mtrozzi (May 29, 2007)

*Re: limping & popping noise*

no collar. Thanks though!









We have her on Glyoflex stg1 (has been for a long time). Arnica is a good call. We have some so we can give it to her after dinner tonight. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Clicking can also be a knee injury. When Lakota tore his ACL there was clicking, the Vet sid it was from the Meniscus that were torn.

Clicking in my opinion needs to be checked out by a Ortho Vet.

Val


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your help - its hard to see/hear that she is hurting and I didn't sleep very well last night...but she kept coming over for snuggles so that was positive!

The clicking/popping noise has stopped but she is limping worse on it now and it looks to be her knee. She literally is hopping around. She is whining when she gets up from a sitting or laying down position. 

Would x-rays help identify what it might be? Also, what would you recommend for pain?

I will purchase some arnica on my way home but we gave her bryonia last night.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, if it's something torn in the knee the x-ray will show it. If your vet doesn't have a lot of experience with ortho x-rays then you should go to an ortho vet. 

Icing is good--dogs benefit from RICE (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation) too! 

You can make a sling for her back end with a towel. That way you can help her get up and down. A good harness works too, if you have one.


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

I will ice it when i get home today @ noon, last night we wanted to ice but couldn't tell if it was her knee or hip that was bothering her. When you touched it she didn't even notice, this morning it is different and you can tell its the knee.

What can I give her for the pain and swelling?

We have some wraps so I'll do it with that and a towel to make the sling....great advice!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use frozen veggies or one of those gel cold packs (wrapped in a dish towel) to ice. When using the towel sling I hold the collar and towel at the same time to maneuver them. 

The arnica will help with the pain. I would buy the 30c pellets. I would give 3 pellets (do not touch them, just toss them into his mouth) every 4 hours for 2 days or until the pain stops.


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

UPDATE:

We took Kirin to see the Ortho vet who without doing x-rays on her knee said he thought it was a torn meniscus and partial ACL tear (she had a positive drawer test). He also recommended us to an Ortho vet nearby who specializes in knees to get a second opinion. We are now looking into pet insurance to even see if this qualifies or would be considered pre-existing (like our healthcare). Does anyone have any insurance recommendations?

Also, we have read about surgery vs. recovery with time. She is 1 1/2 old and very active, we take her hiking, camping and running. What are the pros/cons of each option?

We plan to get the second opinion. Per the vets advice we have been keeping her inactive and she is on rimadyl but you would never know she was in pain b/c she is constantly smiling.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

From what I know if the Meniscus is torn, it should be removed so the new Meniscus can grow properly. 

My male had ACL surgery on his 1st birthday, nice present... He had what is considered to be old technology, he had the ACL replaced with a synthetic one and 3 of the 4 meniscus taken out and the area cleaned up. I really was concerned about him slipping on potty breaks because it was really icy that January.

My Vet told me he sees this injury in two groups of dogs, one is the young large athletic dogs and the other is the elderly small dogs.

Let us know what the Ortho Vet says.


----------

